# Gun oil



## CRT

I stripped down my Marlin Model 60 .22lr last night and gave it a good cleaning. My question: Is the gun oil that comes in the Hoppes cleaning kits sufficient to relube the gun with or do I need something else?

Also, where should I put the oil and how much should I use as not to gum it all up?

Thank you,

Cal


----------



## miles58

I have gone to using only Eezox on everything any more.  It is fully synthetic, an excellent lube, it doesn't stiffen up no matter how cold it gets up here and it is the best rust preventive available.

Dave


----------



## bteate

I use Kroil. It's very thin and works great. You can also use it as a cleaner to remove old gummy oil.


----------



## cobra97

I found the manual here http://www.marlinfirearms.com/pdfs/manuals/MFC_Self_Load_RF_Tube.pdf
but it really doesn't answer your questions. The Hoppes oil should be ok. I use both Kroil and regular gun oil (Tetra Gun). Depending on the situation I might even use a little (very little) gun grease. As to where to put it, if the manual doesn't say I put it where I see wear or think there might be wear.

I don't have a Model 60 but do have a couple of other .22's. Hope this helps.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I love Kroil, but the truth is that any light oil will do fine.  I keep a squeeze bottle of ATF on the work bench for an all around light oil.   ATF is synthetic whale oil, which traditionally was used as the in watches and such.


----------



## frankwright

I have been using Mobile 1 on my guns for years. No problems at all and it is cheap compared to buying "Gun oil"


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

In my past experience i've seen to much oil being used an in the wrong places!!


----------



## CRT

Thanks guys. You all have been most helpful.


----------



## Lead Poison

miles58 said:


> I have gone to using only Eezox on everything any more.  It is fully synthetic, an excellent lube, it doesn't stiffen up no matter how cold it gets up here and it is the best rust preventive available.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DS7418

*Eezox gun oil*



miles58 said:


> I have gone to using only Eezox on everything any more.  It is fully synthetic, an excellent lube, it doesn't stiffen up no matter how cold it gets up here and it is the best rust preventive available.
> 
> Dave



I agree on the "Eezox", it will clean/lube/protect all in one product. I just ordered 2 -- 4oz cans online for
 less than 20.oo includeing shipping.
here is the online link:
http://www.suburbansportinggoods.com/


----------



## jglenn

Mobil 1 ATF is an excellent light weight oil  . it's a true synthetic as are their oils and greases...other ATFs not so much

we use all their products in some mixtures for firearms lube.

mobil atf and Lube Guard make a great light weight oil.

their wheel grease is a great thread lube for barrel assembly or slide grease

their rear end lube mixed with 5-20 mobil will make a bit heavier gun oil for something like a AR


Eezox is the best for rust protection....no question


----------



## cobra97

Ran across this article about lube this AM. Thought you all might find it interesting also.

http://www.grantcunningham.com/lubricants101.html


----------



## Twenty five ought six

cobra97 said:


> Ran across this article about lube this AM. Thought you all might find it interesting also.
> 
> http://www.grantcunningham.com/lubricants101.html





> What about "miracle products"?
> Let's be clear:  _there are no "new", "revolutionary" lubricant products made for firearms._ That's a flat statement, and it's intended to be. All of the lubricants, bases, and additives of suitable use are already well known to the lubricant industry. Specific combinations might be unique, but it's all been tried before - if not necessarily on guns.




Should be the first response to any question about "what's a good gun oil/grease."

I know the top Perazzi shotgun mechanic recommends wheel bearing grease.


----------



## HoCoLion91

bteate said:


> I use Kroil. It's very thin and works great. You can also use it as a cleaner to remove old gummy oil.



I agree.  It is some good stuff.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Bernard goldsmith said:


> In my past experience i've seen to much oil being used an in the wrong places!!




X2

In the action of the mod. 60, due to the amount of powder residue that accumulates in the and around the chamber, I have found that graphite works well.


----------



## CraigS1001

Just go easy with whatever oil you use.  Too much is worse than none at all.  Don't be afraid to run light coat on the barrel.  Keeps the corrosion away and keeps it looking new.  Like the old Brylcream commercial (for us older guys) "a little dab will do ya"


----------



## Bigtimber

So whats the latest and greatest thing to use?


----------



## rosewood

CRT said:


> I stripped down my Marlin Model 60 .22lr last night and gave it a good cleaning. My question: Is the gun oil that comes in the Hoppes cleaning kits sufficient to relube the gun with or do I need something else?
> 
> Also, where should I put the oil and how much should I use as not to gum it all up?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Cal



Lubed many of guns after reblueing with the Hoppes.  I rub it on liberaly on outside and let sit overnight then wipe off.  Lightly lube inside.  There is a reason that lube has been around for years.

Rosewood


----------



## B. White

Old thread, but I mixed up some stuff a couple of years ago (maybe recipe from this forum) that had transmission fluid, STP, Mobil 1, and maybe one or two others.  Good stufff and no issues.


----------



## Lead Poison

Motor oil lubricates but it does NOT do a good job of protecting against rust!

WD40 Specialist Rust Prevent and Eezox are my personal favorites that both rate very highly in real testing!


----------



## jglenn

yep the new WD40 Corrrosion inhibitor is great for long term storage

https://www.wd40specialist.com/products/corrosion-inhibitor/

Eezox is excellent for short term...as it's more of an oil weight .. the WD40 stuff is very heavy


----------



## JohnK

I've been using Ballistol for a few years....cleans and lubes. It seems to work good. I'm just wondering how it compares with other stuff.
https://ballistol.com/


----------



## WGSNewnan

Do yourself a favor and use a time proven lubricant like clp or ballistol. Both are true synthetic lubes - primarily PAO. no need to recreate the wheel.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Hard to beat good old Marvel Mystery Oil.  Buy anywhere, protects well, last forever. Made for machinery.


----------



## cloudwarmer

Slip 2000 reminds me of LSA, so I use it on AR. Liberally. On the bolt actions, I like whatever is handy on the bench. Sparingly. Except the bolt lugs. Just a dab of Red machine grease there. Barrels get a pass through with Hoppe's #9. I like the smell. Reminds me of my first .22, Christmas present sixty-something years ago.


----------



## Swampfox1775

Hoppes is fine, just apply a "light coat." 

I only use Ballistol lately.


----------



## lampern

Breakfree CLP will work.

So will the Hoppes.


----------



## Big7

This is what you want.

http://www.kanolabs.com/

By far the best detergent and lube.

The shear vector is like wheel grease without the goo
and will dry in a few hours.

Clean and lube.

What more could you want?


----------



## mattech

Anyone ever use the Lucas gun oil? I just got a small pouch of it. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## model88_308

I read some recommendations and purchased Royal Purple in a small spray can. Excellent stuff in my opinion. On trips I bring a small bottle of Ed's Red.


----------



## ByrdDog76

I use Kroil every day at work and IMO it is some of the beatbox stuff on the market. I use it to clean all of my guns but do try to wipe as much as possible off of my deer rifles and lubricate with other oils due to oils excessive stink factor.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman

FireClean. I use it on all of my work and personal guns and have run it on machine guns with no issues.  My whole platoon started using it and have had positive results across the board. It'll work fine on a Marlin 60.


----------



## mwood1985

I use ballistol to clean mine per reccomendstion of the gunsmith at deercreek in Marietta. Great stuff. I also use Lucas brand gun oil and grease. It's my go to on my waterfowl guns. Works well for me.


----------



## GLS

As many choices as responses.    Here are 46 products compared in cleaning, lubricating, and rust preventing.  Read and weep, smile, nod in approval, shake your head up and down or sideways, take it or leave it:
http://www.dayattherange.com/?page_id=3667


----------



## wrhinehart

Frog Lube


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I'm starting to use GRAPHITE powder for pad locks on my 10/22. It is dirty, but you don't use very much. It keeps every thing lubricated, but does not collect dirt and burnt powder. So far it has eliminated FTE problems caused by other liquid oils.  

gt40


----------

